# Third Kindle Fire



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

I have really enjoyed my Kindle Fire. I received mine the day they came out back in November....but I have had some problems and my third one is coming today. The first one lasted six weeks and suddenly went dead. The second  one has been fine until recently. I began having lots of charging problems and also when I would click on web dozens of tabs would open--even if I had closed them all before leaving.....tried hard re-starts, clearing history/cookies/cache/form data, etc. Tried different chargers. Had two calls to customer service. On the third call to CS, they offered to send a replacement which I was trying to avoid as I did not want to set everything up again. I asked if I could do a factory default instead but the device would not reset to defaults no matter what we tried.

Anyone else on their third Fire?

I am not sorry I ordered it and I know new electronics can have bugs to work out, and Amazon Customer Service is the greatest but it is kind of frustrating.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SueEllen,

sorry about the problems with your Fires!  I haven't heard of many needing three (maybe not any) though I'm sure you're not the only one.  Let's hope third time is the charm!

Betsy


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

Well you won't believe this but now Fire #4 is on its way. I have spent two days moving into Fire #3 but I was having such a hard time with the keyboard. It was horrible trying to get any of the top row on the keyboard to work.  Sometimes I would tap a letter in the first row and a totally different letter or symbol would come up. Not one next to that key like I accidentally hit the wrong key but a letter or symbol from the other side of the keyboard. You know the extra @ key that comes up when filling out forms? That never worked.

On the phone with customer service she had me trying to do a factory reset but no matter how I touched the erase everything key, nothing worked and she finally gave up and is just sending another one. It will not come until Monday. After spending two days re-setting bookmarks, email accounts, downloading apps, music and books I am not very excited about having to do it again!


----------



## workingmomwm (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't have a Kindle Fire, just the Touch, but the Fire looks so interesting ... Sorry you're having so many problems with it. Makes me think maybe the Touch is good enough, after all!


----------



## Todd (Dec 16, 2009)

4 fires ??   I'm calling user error


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

Todd said:


> 4 fires ??  I'm calling user error


Well I will not rule that out, but maybe you can help me figure out what I am doing wrong?

Kindle Fire #1. What error did I perform that caused my Fire 1 to work fine for six weeks.....until after using it in the morning and setting it down, I picked it up in the afternoon and the screen was black and would not turn on? I really would like you to let me know so I can prevent this from happening again.

Kindle Fire #2-A. What error did I perform that caused my battery to quit charging. BTW I have had two customer service reps tell me battery charging problems are common. I really would like you to let me know so this does not happen again.

Kindle Fire #2-B. What error did I perform that caused dozens of tabs to open every time I tapped the Web button? What error did I perform that caused the customer service rep not to be able to solve this problem? I would really like you to let me know so I can prevent it from happening again.

Kindle Fire #3. What error did I perform that caused my third Fire keyboard to not work properly straight out of the box. I had successfully used a Kindle Fire Keyboard on two other devices for five months with no problems, so what changed? Please let me know so I can keep it from happening again.

So far #4 is working well in all ways.....


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Kindle Fire #1. What error did I perform that caused my Fire 1 to work fine for six weeks.....until after using it in the morning and setting it down, I picked it up in the afternoon and the screen was black and would not turn on? 
*DID YOU TRY A HARD RESET?*

Kindle Fire #2-B. What error did I perform that caused dozens of tabs to open every time I tapped the Web button?
*I GET THIS TOO AND IT HAS BEEN DISCUSSED AS A 'KNOWN ISSUE' HOLD THE X ON A TAB TILL A MENU POPS UP AND YOU CAN CLOSE THEM ALL*

Kindle Fire #3. What error did I perform that caused my third Fire keyboard to not work properly straight out of the box. 
*SEE SUGGESTION ON #1*
*
HOPE IT HELPS, YOU SEEM TO THE THE HARD LUCK KID *


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

*Thank you n4uau, I was really just doing that for Todd to be silly since he said it was my fault.*

"DID YOU TRY A HARD RESET?"

*YES, I always try that first whenever there is a problem, with any device I have.*

"I GET THIS TOO AND IT HAS BEEN DISCUSSED AS A 'KNOWN ISSUE' HOLD THE X ON A TAB TILL A MENU POPS UP AND YOU CAN CLOSE THEM ALL"

*Yes but they were just there again the next time......For this problem I tried a hard reset, tried clearing history/cache/form data, etc. and when on phone with CS she had me do all of them again but nothing worked for her either.*

"SEE SUGGESTION ON #1"

*Yes, I did it and the CS had me do it too. Also reset the keyboard settings that I did not even know existed....as a last resort we tried to do a factory reset but we could not get the keyboard to function enough to do that (I have done it before on the Fire, K2 and K3 so I do know how).*

*It is just one of those flukey things (having 3 messed up devices) I still love the Fire and have NO regrets in purchasing it. Amazon CS is amazing and these times were no different. The Fire works so well for me because I am mostly housebound and struggle with chronic pain. Much of the time I am not able to sit at my regular computer and it is so wonderful to connect with the world from bed or recliner. I use my Fire for hours and hours a day (and sometimes night) so maybe I am just wearing them out *


----------



## We Love Kindle (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow, I'm sorry to hear that you encountered so many problems with your Fires. Hopefully history will not repeat itself again!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

SueEllen said:


> Kindle Fire #2-B. What error did I perform that caused dozens of tabs to open every time I tapped the Web button? What error did I perform that caused the customer service rep not to be able to solve this problem? I would really like you to let me know so I can prevent it from happening again.


Many users (including me) have had this problem. Someone dubbed it the "Lazarus Tab" problem, since tabs kept coming back to life. There's only one way to fix it and prevent it from happening again:

1. Close the browser.
2. Press the little cog at the upper right of the main screen.
3. Press Applications, then from the dropdown menu, select All Applications.
4. Find "Browser" in the list of apps and press it.
5. Press "Clear Data." After you clear the data, if "Clear Cache" is still highlighted, press it too.

When you do this, you'll lose your History and Favorites, and your Favorites will now be the default ones that Amazon put on there. So it's a bit of a PITA to rebuild these, but at least the tabs won't keep opening.


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

JimC1946 said:


> 1. Close the browser.
> 2. Press the little cog at the upper right of the main screen.
> 3. Press Applications, then from the dropdown menu, select All Applications.
> 4. Find "Browser" in the list of apps and press it.
> 5. Press "Clear Data." After you clear the data, if "Clear Cache" is still highlighted, press it too.


Thank you,
I did this with the CS on the phone but it did NOT work....but I don't have to worry about this problem any more as this Kindle was replaced.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

SueEllen said:


> Thank you,
> I did this with the CS on the phone but it did NOT work....but I don't have to worry about this problem any more as this Kindle was replaced.


Sorry about that. It did work for me, but you may have had other problems that kept it from working. Good luck with the new Fire.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

There are folks who had problems with 5-6 Kindles. Sometimes people are unlucky and end up with units that just don't work right. It is probably not user error. Hang in there. Amazon's Customer Service seems to be working with  you so  you will get a working device. Hopefully 4 is the magic number.


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

Aww! Sorry to hear about your Fire troubles. It must be one strange fluke to get so many to act up and not work right.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

SueEllen, glad to hear that Fire #4 is working well and I hope it continues to do so. 

I had two replacement K2s due to the old sunfade issue within the first three months I had my Kindle. The second replacement worked great until I dropped it and cracked the screen. Amazon sent a replacement refurbished Kindle which is still working great nearly two years later, more than three years after I received the original K2.


----------

